

In Japan, MRIs Cost Less (2009) - tmacrina
http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=120545569

======
xyzzy123
> MRIs are very popular in Japan: Some people get them every year even if they
> aren't sick.

I originally thought it would be a great idea to get MRIs and tests done every
year. Then I heard about the risks of overdiagnosis:

e.g: [http://theconversation.edu.au/ending-over-diagnosis-how-
to-h...](http://theconversation.edu.au/ending-over-diagnosis-how-to-help-
without-harming-9633)

